# AR build



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well i' starting another ar build, this time one for the wife. She doesnt like my stainless heavy barreled varmint ar because the weight so im going to build an ultra light weight one. 

My question is, who makes or what is the lightest weight 16" threaded barrel I can get?


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

https://danieldefense.com/cold-hamm...nch-chf-barrels/16-5-56mm-1-7-lw-profile.html 1.35lbs


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive never shot one with a 1:7 barrel, how do those do out to say 200yrds?


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

the problem with the real lightweight barrels is when you pull tight in the sling your shots can string up and down. you have to make sure you use the same tension all the time when using a sling. if your shooting off a bench it will not be so bad. I used to have a 1 in 7 twist barrel on my match AR for shooting 69 grain Sierras and 80 grain Sierras. i would think it would shoot lighter bullets ok unless you went with some 45 or 50 grain they might not be able to handle that fast of a twist and come apart.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

She is going to be shooting 55grFMJ's and 55gr Vmax thru it, occasionally on a bench.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

it should be no problem shooting 55 grain bullets out of it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats the barrel I'll probably go with. I haven't decided on the rest yet but shes been eyeing a RRA lower, and she said she found a RRA complete upper that caught her eye. So like usual ill sit around and wait for a decision. lol


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Black Hole Weaponry makes some very nice barrels. Light, Medium, and Bull, in a number of lengths and calibers. Bought one from them earlier this year and am very pleased with it.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a 1:7 twist barrel on my ar15 build and i love it its super accurate. It is actually the twist ratio the military uses because their steel core rounds are 62 grains and this does a awesome job on stabilizing the round. They also use the 55gr ball ammo and it too shoots very accurate. The reason they go with the 1:7 is because it can stabilize both rounds whereas the 1:9 is iffy on stabling the heavier rounds. I just picked up a palmetto build upper all mill spec and it had the slim line hand guard its super light even with a 3x12 scope and my 45 degree transition iron sights and bi pod i have on it. I would alsomst dare to say my barrel shoosts 55gr american eagle better than any of my 62 gr steel core rounds i use.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Her decision was made, a RRA 10.5" AR Pistol, with amib safety, winter trigger guard, chrome bold carrier, badger tactical latch, quad rail, vertical foregrip, b.a.d lever and over sized mag release. Oh yeah I've already been advised that when it comes in, its going to get hydrograph dipped in Muddy Girl camo!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

TomC said:


> Her decision was made, a RRA 10.5" AR Pistol, with amib safety, winter trigger guard, chrome bold carrier, badger tactical latch, quad rail, vertical foregrip, b.a.d lever and over sized mag release. Oh yeah I've already been advised that when it comes in, its going to get hydrograph dipped in Muddy Girl camo!


Oops! You've just decided to commit a serious felony!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

FYI you are not allowed (without a tax stamp) to have a vertical foregrip (or stock) on an AR pistol...or any other "pistol" that is actually a short barreled rifle, such as an AK Krink, etc. 

Much like magazines that hold over 30 rounds, you can get yourself into serious legal trouble by not fully understanding the laws surrounding their ownership.


Why not a Colt with a pencil barrel? 16" long, full stock and extremely light. Arguably the best all around, lightweight tactical option available.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The VFG can be added as long as the AR pistol is 26" or longer in length!  Done my measurements and checked with different flashhiders to get the length, just has to be pinned in. Another way is to go with the AFG, which doesn't require the pistol to be 26" or longer in OAL, nor would a flashhider have to be pinned in.


----------

